# Travelling east from Cumbria to Northumberland



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

Anyone know of any decent overnight stops enroute to Northumberland from Cumbria? What is the B6318 (off the A69) between Hexham and Haltwhistle like? Any chance of overnighting at any of the Hadrian's Wall parks?

Seems to be a derth of CL's in this area.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Bigsky (Jan 29, 2007)

*travelling east from Cumbria to Northumberland*

Hi

As an alternative to the A69, the B6318 is recommended as long as you take it easy. It is a quite fast, relatively straight road with some severe dips (don't take these at speed or you may leave your sump behind!). 
As for overnighting in the area, the only place I can think of is the car park at Steel Rigg which is about 1/2 mile from the visitor centre at Once Brewed - very quiet and remote, but I think that there are notices about overnight parking. 
There is a dearth of CLs in the area - only one springs to mind. This is at Ashcroft Farm, Bardon Mill, near to the railway station. I've stayed there a few times and it's always been quiet. Check at the farm before pitching.

Big Sky


----------



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks for that, Bigsky. Have now got booked in to a CL east of Brampton as are setting off from south Cumbria late afternoon.


----------

